# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  5th Gen -- Help printing w/o raft for smooth base?

## Tom86951

I have my 5th gen up and running, using makerware 3.7 and the most updated firmware (1.7.1.305).

It us printing fine with rafts, but I am looking for a smooth base on my prints and the rafts create a bumpy/textured base.

I can't get the prints to stick without a raft (and have tried all z-axis adjustments), and to the extent it does stick, the first layer looks stringy anyway...

How can I get a base layer as smooth as the raft?  The machine is obviously capable of making a smooth layer since the top of the raft is super sooth -- so how do I get that look on my prints?  

All tips welcome  :Smile:  Thanks all...

----------


## MBSupport

If you have a rough base try and increase the raft/model spacing:

Screen Shot 2015-07-06 at 11.52.41 AM.jpg

----------


## stonermichael

> If you have a rough base try and increase the raft/model spacing:
> 
> Screen Shot 2015-07-06 at 11.52.41 AM.jpg


I always rough up the surface of the blue tape (just a few strokes to take the shine off the paper) with some sandpaper and it sticks 100% of the time without a raft.

----------


## pa9k

Do you mean how the first layers of the floor seem to have space in between them? I'm sure some pics would be helpful. Does the one I've attached look like what your referring to (ignore the leftover raft material)?  I've often wondered this myself. I haven't been able to solve this issue yet, and I hope someone can chime in with some advise.
20150708_104435.jpg

----------


## MBSupport

> Do you mean how the first layers of the floor seem to have space in between them? I'm sure some pics would be helpful. Does the one I've attached look like what your referring to (ignore the leftover raft material)?  I've often wondered this myself. I haven't been able to solve this issue yet, and I hope someone can chime in with some advise.
> 20150708_104435.jpg


That looks like left over supports to me. Are you using supports to print? If so MakerBot Desktop maybe inserting tiny supports underneath your object, especially if the bottom of the object is not flat.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

By trying the z-axis adjustments, do you mean makerbot's own advice on printing without a raft with a gen 5 makerbot?

----------


## MBSupport

> By trying the z-axis adjustments, do you mean makerbot's own advice on printing without a raft with a gen 5 makerbot?


Z-axis adjustments are always a good idea. I recommend them whenever you are calibrating.

----------

